# Which one would you pick?



## MikesAC700EFI (Jun 12, 2010)

Well I want a second atv and have found 2 local to me that I really like and they both are in great shape. One is an 02 Honda 400EX and the other is a 01 Polaris Scrambler 500 4X4. 90% of my riding is done in the woods. Which would be the better ATV? Are there any known issues with either of them? Both are the same price of $1900


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

The Honda would be more reliable...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

How you figure? My 2000 scrambler runs great. Not to mention its 4x4...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

My biggest issue between the two would be if you wanted/needed the 4x4 or not...

Fun factor i would say the honda 400ex...


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Lol calm down polaris425 he didnt say the scrambler was a bad atv but its hard to put most atvs through the abuse hondas can take and still keep ticking


----------



## bigbadbrute750 (Aug 16, 2010)

Honda is way more reliable. Do you think you would need 4x4


----------



## MikesAC700EFI (Jun 12, 2010)

I have my Arctic Cat 700 which is a 4X4 so having another 4X4 isn't that important. I like the Scrambler because it's an automatic though. I don't care either way but if I have family ride with me it will be easier for them on an automatic then a clutch especially the ones that don't ride often. I really like the honda alot because I've never had a sport quad. I've only ever had utility atv's. Tough decisions! LOL


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

SCRAMMY! better to have 4x4 and not need it than to need it and not have it.


----------



## bgeorge7 (Oct 16, 2010)

The scrambler would be alot better for a new rider... you would hate for someone to get hurt on the honda not having that much experience.


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

there both 2 totaly different machines. all depends if you want a clutch and shift all thie time. 4x4 is nice to have even when trail riding.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I think a scrammy can also be considered a sports quad. They run real good and its always nice to have 4x4.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> How you figure? My 2000 scrambler runs great. Not to mention its 4x4...


:thinking: I wasn't bashing by no means, just giving my opinion that's all.. Sorry if you took it the wrong way..:bigok:


----------



## MikesAC700EFI (Jun 12, 2010)

Well guys I went with the 400EX. Just got back from picking it up. It's in awesome shape and it's bone stock except for the ITP holeshot tires. Will post some pictures tomorrow. Never had a sports quad before so that's what drove me to the Honda.


----------



## bigbadbrute750 (Aug 16, 2010)

I had a raptor 350 and I loved it, its not big and bulky like a utility. Very fun.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

fun trail bike and fast enough. you can lift them out of mud, unlike the Bigger bikes. Good choice.


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Wish I woulda known you were looking. I dont ride my raptor 660 anymore and would have sold it to you for that price. 

Have fun with the honda tho. Fun bikes!


----------



## MikesAC700EFI (Jun 12, 2010)

I'd kill myself on a 660! LOL Well here it is. Pretty clean bike. Gotta get her dirty now!:bigok:


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice, those are fun bikes for sure.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

My friend has the exact bike with wider a arms and rear axle I almost bought it from him


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

J2! said:


> :thinking: I wasn't bashing by no means, just giving my opinion that's all.. Sorry if you took it the wrong way..:bigok:


I didnt take it anyway but wondering what the basis for stating a honda is more reliable was... My 2000 Scrammy is VERY reliable. Starts right up every time. Runs great. People need to get off this "honda is the only reliable quad" kick.. it's just not true anymore. :bigok:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

You will like that 400ex. I had a 2001 ,same color. They are easy to ride and are very forgiving when you make mistakes. I have owned numerous sport quads, '98 Blaster, '01 400ex, '03 Raptor. Although the Raptor had way more power, the ride of the Honda was my favorite. Very fun to jump. And if you want to run with the Raptors, you can always add a 440 kit down the road.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

That looks identical to my old 400ex and man did I love that bike.... Same color everything...you bought a heck of a bike there good job


----------



## MikesAC700EFI (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks guys! Mods for now are going to be a Six pack rack and Powermadd or Acerbis hand guards. I saw that they make a 440 kit for it but I was wondering if that would hurt the reliability of the quad? Wouldn't need that right away anyways as it's plenty powerful enough for me right now.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

The 440 kit is a reliable kit, but if you don't need it save your money. But I will tell you, it really wakes the 400ex up. I put a White Bros E series on mine with K&N Filter and drilled airbox and it made a big difference. Went 440 after I blew the stock motor.


----------



## Hondaex (Oct 9, 2010)

Great Buy 
I had 3 of them and loved them all 
I liked my 440 it was great but the 502 was bad a$$
PRM 6pk, Bumper and skids then will take lots abuse.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

My dads friend used to have one just like your yellow one. Except it was set up for racing, which none of them ever did. It was a fast bike and very fun to blast around on.


----------



## MikesAC700EFI (Jun 12, 2010)

Hondaex said:


> Great Buy
> I had 3 of them and loved them all
> I liked my 440 it was great but the 502 was bad a$$
> PRM 6pk, Bumper and skids then will take lots abuse.


Nice bikes! So far only mod I've done are the Powermadd handguards. Next is the PRM 6 pk rk and front bumper. Been able to get a few good rides on it since I bought it and I love it! Still love my Arctic cat 700 to death but it's nice every now and then to jump on the 400EX and rip it up.:bigok:


----------



## Hondaex (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks 
have you tryed to Bicycle it yet??? they are a lot of fun to do on them


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

They are also the best bike to wheelie on. Once you find the sweet spot you can ride a wheelie a long time. I've had the itch for one lately,and you guys aren't helping...LOL !!


----------



## Hondaex (Oct 9, 2010)

I agree they have a big sweet spot you can even go thur the gears.
nothing like doing a 60 mph wheelie :bigok:

now that I have a 4x4 I see what you guys love about them. :beerchug:


----------

